# My new used humidor restoration



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

I have been eying up used humidors to try and keep prices down to keep the girlfriend happy. Well luck has it that I find a humidor for sale on my local craigslist. It didn't specify a make or a size just two pictures. All he was asking was $30. I was busy that day so I had a friend pick it up. So I get it today, it looks like its been sitting a while. Both trays have what looks the be the start of mold, the hinges have the start of corrosion. 

I still think it was a good buy, with some elbow grease I think ill have a good humi. I wish i could post pictures, because id like to have some input. The inside measures 8 x 8 x 12-1/2. A good size for me. I figure ill pull all the hardware off and clean it up with some metal polish. As for the mold I thought is take some rubbing alcohol to it and let it air out for a while before seasoning. Any tips tricks or input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

Also, is there a way to figure out capacity? A rough number would be helpful.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

cysquatch said:


> Also, is there a way to figure out capacity? A rough number would be helpful.


I'd say it probably has a capacity of around 75 cigars. Just basing that off my 50 ct humidors which are about 5 1/2" high.


----------



## HombreDeBarco (Mar 6, 2013)

I picked up an old humidor cabinet a few months ago, but won't put any cigars in it until I'm certain that it's refurbished and improved. It is very decorative, and has a brass metal box in it. Good luck with your project.


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

Calculate Humidor Storage Capacity

The mold isn't a big issue if it's just on the surface of the spanish cedar, just get a small sander and hit it with very abrasive sandpaper to make sure you get it all, then finish it with fine sandpaper. Hinges can be purchased for almost nothing at specialty shops like Lee Valley, and if you choose to paint it, then it really becomes your humidor.


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

morganti said:


> The mold isn't a big issue if it's just on the surface of the spanish cedar, just get a small sander and hit it with very abrasive sandpaper to make sure you get it all, then finish it with fine sandpaper. Hinges can be purchased for almost nothing at specialty shops like Lee Valley, and if you choose to paint it, then it really becomes your humidor.


Thanks for that website, I think that will work great if I go that route.

As for an update I removed the lid for easy access and wiped all the mold down with alcohol and it has seemed to remove it all the inside of the humidor still has a musty smell, so hopefully over time the smell will go away. All the shelves and dividers have also been removed and wiped down with alcohol and left to air out. My next step is to try and get all the hinges cleaned up so I can reuse them. If there too far gone ill purchase some. I'm taking pictures for you guys so when I can post pictures I can show my progress. Also is there a good way to remove corrosion from my hinges? I used brasso and it didn't work very well.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't mean to rain on your parade.............BUT.................For that size of humidor, $30.00 would have been a hell of a down payment on a new one. Probably would have covered 1/3 of the cost of a decent humidor. You could probably even find one the same size for $30 if you look hard enough.

Good luck getting your humidor back to working condition though!



cysquatch said:


> I have been eying up used humidors to try and keep prices down to keep the girlfriend happy. Well luck has it that I find a humidor for sale on my local craigslist. It didn't specify a make or a size just two pictures. All he was asking was $30. I was busy that day so I had a friend pick it up. So I get it today, it looks like its been sitting a while. Both trays have what looks the be the start of mold, the hinges have the start of corrosion.
> 
> I still think it was a good buy, with some elbow grease I think ill have a good humi. I wish i could post pictures, because id like to have some input. The inside measures 8 x 8 x 12-1/2. A good size for me. I figure ill pull all the hardware off and clean it up with some metal polish. As for the mold I thought is take some rubbing alcohol to it and let it air out for a while before seasoning. Any tips tricks or input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Try making a paste of baking soda and plain white vinegar and then use an old tooth brush to work it in. You can also try Barkeepers Friend or Flitz metal polish. I use all those to clean corrosion off my boat and they work fine. I'd try the baking soda/vinegar or Barkeepers Friend first just because both are very cheap, if those don't work try the Flitz. Just be sure to rinse with clean water and dry the metal well when your done.

Good luck and have fun with your project!


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

huskers said:


> Don't mean to rain on your parade.............BUT.................For that size of humidor, $30.00 would have been a hell of a down payment on a new one. Probably would have covered 1/3 of the cost of a decent humidor. You could probably even find one the same size for $30 if you look haenough.


If you're not interested in what I'm posting here feel free to keep comments that don't contribute to my post to yourself. None of the humidors I saw in the $100 range were built anywhere as heavy. The box is 1/2 solid wood, with 1/4" Spanish ceadar inside of that. So if you can find something built like that be sure to let me know.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Ha, Ok buddy.

I wasn't trying to be rude but you obviously read it like I was.

I have plenty of quality humidors in the $100.00 range.

I was just trying to help but it looks like your new here and know everything so I will just back out of this thread.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Gonna need thicker skin than that on any message board bigfoot. He was just giving you an FYI. That same post would have been very helpful had you inquired about humidors before you made your purchase. 

Anyway...hard to beat a humidor that you yourself built/restored. Good luck and post some pics when you can!


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

bluedaksi said:


> I picked up an old humidor cabinet a few months ago, but won't put any cigars in it until I'm certain that it's refurbished and improved. It is very decorative, and has a brass metal box in it. Good luck with your project.


I've seen these for sale around they'd make an awesome piece of furniture, especially if they could hold some cigars!


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

ColdSmoker said:


> Gonna need thicker skin than that on any message board bigfoot. He was just giving you an FYI. That same post would have been very helpful had you inquired about humidors before you made your purchase.
> 
> Anyway...hard to beat a humidor that you yourself built/restored. Good luck and post some pics when you can!


I've been on plenty message boards. And you are very right it would have been a great fyi post had I been inquiring about humidors, but I didn't. Anyway, thanks for the positive note! Lol


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ColdSmoker said:


> Gonna need thicker skin than that on any message board bigfoot. He was just giving you an FYI. That same post would have been very helpful had you inquired about humidors before you made your purchase.
> 
> Anyway...hard to beat a humidor that you yourself built/restored. Good luck and post some pics when you can!


Thanks Jeremy.

I was just trying to help him out by telling him to keep his eyes peeled. You can find a quality humidor for around $100 if you look hard enough.

Thats all I was trying to say.

Looks like I got bad Rep from trying to help...........shesh


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

huskers said:


> Ha, Ok buddy.
> 
> I wasn't trying to be rude but you obviously read it like I was.
> 
> ...


Well I have 30 invested in a humidor that will work just great when I put some time into it and I don't have to spend $100 on something I won't be happy with.. All I got from your comments was that I don't know what I'm doing and it was a waste of money. And with sarcastic comments like that obviously you are trying to he rude.


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

huskers said:


> Thanks Jeremy.
> 
> I was just trying to help him out by telling him to keep his eyes peeled. You can find a quality humidor for around $100 if you look hard enough.
> 
> ...


That's like telling someone who just bought a new car "hey did you know you can get a car just as good with no problems for the same price?"
That person already has the car. At least contribute instead of being negative.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

cysquatch said:


> Well I have 30 invested in a humidor that will work just great when I put some time into it and I don't have to spend $100 on something I won't be happy with.. All I got from your comments was that I don't know what I'm doing and it was a waste of money. And with sarcastic comments like that obviously you are trying to he rude.


Where did I ever say you don't know what your doing and you wasted your money?

I didn't.

You are reading to much into it and adding lib. I was just trying to help you out.

Yea, I told you Good luck on your humidor project, How rude of me.

You won't make many friends here with the attitude you have.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Keep digging.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

I just wanted to say thank you for including all of us in your guys' bickering...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Let's keep things civil gents


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> Let's keep things civil gents


I had no intentions of fighting with anyone on here. I was just trying to help a NEW brother out with some FYI.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

huskers said:


> I had no intentions of fighting with anyone on here. I was just trying to help a NEW brother out with some FYI.


I know Josh... I think that both of you might be reading a little too much into what each other are saying. Typed words lack tone a lot of the time. :nod:


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

huskers said:


> I had no intentions of fighting with anyone on here. I was just trying to help a NEW brother out with some FYI.


Honestly, read your original post, how is this helping me? Please explain. And then you say "not to rain on your parade" reads to me negativity. I'm sorry if I misunderstood your intentions, I'm going to drop the subject and ill continue on with my thread.


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

cysquatch said:


> Honestly, read your original post, how is this helping me? Please explain. And then you say "not to rain on your parade" reads to me negativity. I'm sorry if I misunderstood your intentions, I'm going to drop the subject and ill continue on with my thread.


I'm curious to see if anyone will want to continue the thread with you....:crash:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I think we need to talk more about humidor restoration, & less about the stuff that has nothing to do with the former :smoke2:


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> I think we need to talk more about humidor restoration, & less about the stuff that has nothing to do with the former :smoke2:


I built a mini-fridgeador from a rescued mini-fridge this weekend.....does that count? :bounce:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

MylesT said:


> I built a mini-fridgeador from a rescued mini-fridge this weekend.....does that count? :bounce:


Nice! :usa2:


----------



## Stogie_boy (Feb 5, 2013)

MylesT said:


> I built a mini-fridgeador from a rescued mini-fridge this weekend.....does that count? :bounce:


You could have bought one already done for a little more money. Just sayin


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Stogie_boy said:


> You could have bought one already done for a little more money. Just sayin


Now, that right there...that's funny


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

Stogie_boy said:


> You could have bought one already done for a little more money. Just sayin


oke: ound:


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

Glad that everyone can have a laugh at my expense, I can live with that. Back on topic, do stores like home depot or menards carry hinges that are small enough to work on a humidor? I checked their websites, but couldn't find much, and I know they carry more than they have online.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Try some of the main woodworking places like Rocklers and woodcraft. They carry those types of things. Your on a budget, no problem with that.


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

you can find em online, but they aint cheap....

http://www.bcspecialties.com/c-24-hardware.aspx
Rockler - Humidor Hinges
Humidor Hinges, Humidor Hardware, Brass Hinges, Brass Humidor Hinge, Lock and Key, Humidor Plans, Woodworking Hinges

etc, etc, etc......


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

I just found a good Tupperware I made into an overflow box for my humi. Honestly I think I just wish I went this route and saved myself some $$$. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/323969-perfect-ready-made-tupperdore-project.html. Cost me the same amount of money .


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks Myles for the links, they've been added to my favorites. The more I look locally the more I think I'm gonna order them online.


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

TJB said:


> I just found a good Tupperware I made into an overflow box for my humi. Honestly I think I just wish I went this route and saved myself some $$$. The PERFECT ready made tupperdore project. Cost me the same amount of money .


I thought about going this route, I love the idea of inexpensive convenience, but I'd rather have the aesthetics of a nice wood humidor.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

I misunderstood the rules, I guess Im allowed to post pictures, ill get some up tonight


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

trying to upload pictures but I cant seem to get them to work, anyone have suggestions?


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

I worked on the humidor last night. I gave up on using brasso to try and clean up the hardware. As you can see in the last picture it actually removed the coating. So I tried fine steel wool, and it worked great. It almost looks new. So I'm going to spend a litttle more time cleaning up the hardware, but I am going to buy new screws, the original ones are a little far gone. I wiped down the entire interior with alcohol again, to me it still has a slight musty smell, its a little concerning. Could I maybe buy some cheapo cigars to throw in there to get some tobacco aroma in there? Then the cheapo cigars would absorb some of the musty smell? It's been airing out for about a week already. Does it need longer?


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Musty smell = mold spores.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

TJB said:


> Musty smell = mold spores.


Sadly, this is probably right.

I'd get some 180p Everclear and wipe down the insides. Let that sit in some bright light for at least 24hrs. That will kill any lingering mold spore. You'll have to season everything, but I'm assuming that's part of your plan in any case.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cysquatch said:


> I have been eying up used humidors to try and keep prices down to keep the girlfriend happy. Well luck has it that I find a humidor for sale on my local craigslist. It didn't specify a make or a size just two pictures. All he was asking was $30. I was busy that day so I had a friend pick it up. So I get it today, it looks like its been sitting a while. Both trays have what looks the be the start of mold, the hinges have the start of corrosion.
> 
> I still think it was a good buy, with some elbow grease I think ill have a good humi. I wish i could post pictures, because id like to have some input. The inside measures 8 x 8 x 12-1/2. A good size for me. I figure ill pull all the hardware off and clean it up with some metal polish. As for the mold I thought is take some rubbing alcohol to it and let it air out for a while before seasoning. Any tips tricks or input would be greatly appreciated.


IMHO two things i stay away from are Rusted cars and Moldy anything!
Its like Cancer you may cut it all out.
But if you leave a little piece it comes right back.
Just my 2 cents your mileage may vary!
Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Sadly, this is probably right.
> 
> I'd get some 180p Everclear and wipe down the insides. Let that sit in some bright light for at least 24hrs. That will kill any lingering mold spore. You'll have to season everything, but I'm assuming that's part of your plan in any case.


The everclear is a great idea, its obviously pure enough for consumption, so it cact hurt anything. Id love
To let it sit in the sun, but unfortunately the weather in good old Wisconsin has been scrappy, cloudy, cold, rainy, snowy. And yes a good thourough seasoning is in its future once I'm comfortable that all mold is gone.


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> IMHO two things i stay away from are Rusted cars and Moldy anything!
> Its like Cancer you may cut it all out.
> But if you leave a little piece it comes right back.
> Just my 2 cents your mileage may vary!
> Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


C'mon some of the greatest cars out there are all rusty and need some love and attention to bring them back to good condition. Just like my 1967 Plymouth belvedere! Lol. In my op I mentioned I had a buddy pick it up, I didn't realize it had mold. If I wouldve known that I probably wouodnt have bought it. But its what I got right now and I'm gonna try and make it work.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cysquatch said:


> C'mon some of the greatest cars out there are all rusty and need some love and attention to bring them back to good condition. Just like my 1967 Plymouth belvedere! Lol. In my op I mentioned I had a buddy pick it up, I didn't realize it had mold. If I wouldve known that I probably wouodnt have bought it. But its what I got right now and I'm gonna try and make it work.


My first car was a 1966 Dodge Coronet with a 440 pistol grip Hurst four speed and a Dana rear end. Started out as a 6 cylinder automatic grocery getter. Bought her for $500 spent $5,000 and many hours busting my knuckles to get her the way she was. My point if there is one i love Mopars and you can do anything. If you have the will to accomplish it. And the money to pay for it.Lol
Once again i wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

cysquatch said:


> The everclear is a great idea, its obviously pure enough for consumption, so it cact hurt anything. Id love
> To let it sit in the sun, but unfortunately the weather in good old Wisconsin has been scrappy, cloudy, cold, rainy, snowy. And yes a good thourough seasoning is in its future once I'm comfortable that all mold is gone.


Indeed it's consumable, but the best part is the purity. It evaporates completely, leaving no residue whatsoever. It's so good in fact that it's frequently used to clean electronics and just like your liver, mold is no match for it.


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My first car was a 1966 Dodge Coronet with a 440 pistol grip Hurst four speed and a Dana rear end. Started out as a 6 cylinder automatic grocery getter. Bought her for $500 spent $5,000 and many hours busting my knuckles to get her the way she was. My point if there is one i love Mopars and you can do anything. If you have the will to accomplish it. And the money to pay for it.Lol
> Once again i wish you the best of luck!


Thats and awesome car, I love that body style. And thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

since I have the dreaded glass top I decided to go ahead and caulk the top. I cleaned the glass and the wood with alcohol to be sure the caulk would adhere. So I used some painters tape to make a nice edge. Then I used a caulk tool to make it look good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cysquatch said:


> Thats and awesome car, I love that body style. And thanks for the encouragement!


Your Welcome you have skills calking the top is a great idea!
My dream car!









That's a 66 with a Hemi Dana 60 four on the floor Pistol grip Hurst shifter that's a 9 second car your looking at!
My buddy Jimmy wearing the ear muffs Staged her i took the pic!
Look at the wrinkled side wall on the slicks!:rockon:
It was the 66 or my vette the vette won.
Next time for sure!


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

that's a damn sexy car, that will put you right back in the seat!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cysquatch said:


> that's a damn sexy car, that will put you right back in the seat!


 I took her down the track once had the change my shorts LOL!


----------



## Rebel420 (Jan 27, 2013)

I commend your efforts... As for those saying you can buy a new one just as cheap, don't let it get to you. I have owned a few guitars and amp over the year that cost me double what a new one would, but there is a certain mojo about something older, and knowing you made it what it is with your own hands makes it priceless.... Keep up the good work!


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

Well yesterday we had a nice sunny day so I let the humidor sit outside for a good 6 hours. And as of this morning all I could smell was wonderful cedar....yum. I think its time to reassemble everything. I was thinking as soon as everything is back together I would buy some KL and pour some right into the humidor and let that sit for awhile just to absorb any excess moisture and off smells from alcohol or anything else. Is this a good idea or just a waste? Should I just start the seasoning process?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I think you can probably just start seasoning it. The sun would have dried it up pretty good and alcohol evaporates pretty fast.........

Just my opinion though.


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

huskers said:


> I think you can probably just start seasoning it. The sun would have dried it up pretty good and alcohol evaporates pretty fast.........
> 
> Just my opinion though.


That's what I wanted to hear! Lol. How's the wineador coming?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

cysquatch said:


> That's what I wanted to hear! Lol. How's the wineador coming?


Still waiting for it to get here.

It will be a while before it's ready. Gotta get some shelving, more beads, hygrometers, fans........It will be a "project" I guess.


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

huskers said:


> Still waiting for it to get here.
> 
> It will be a while before it's ready. Gotta get some shelving, more beads, hygrometers, fans........It will be a "project" I guess.


I'm jealous, that what I really wanted. Is be going crazy waiting for it to get shipped!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

cysquatch said:


> I'm jealous, that what I really wanted. Is be going crazy waiting for it to get shipped!


Well, I've been wanting one for about a year now but could never find a decent deal on one.

I'm not really all that excited because I know it will be a while before it's actually done.

Maybe when the drawers and shelves are ready, I will be excited.


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

I got the humidor to the point where I was able to reattach the lid. I used wood glue and toothpicks to tighten up the holes nice. I used all new hardware. The only problem is the lid seems to be a bit out of adjustment, there is a little bit a friction when I close it. But it does pass the paper test so I don't think ill mess around with it at all.


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

I was thinking about purchasing different shelves for in my humidor. I was looking at the ones available on amazon. Anyone use these? I'm pretty sure they're popular with the coolerdor guys. If anyone has info on these is appreciate it.


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

So I took my next big step in getting this puppy up and running. I ordered more heartfelt beads. Hopefully in the next day or two I will start the seasoning process. I did end up ordering a lot of beads, but I figure untill I really start to fill the humidor up it will really help with rh stabilization.


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh and thanks to good information from a fellow member, I am going to purchase a spray bottle for my distilled water to prevent over saturation of the beads


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

cysquatch said:


> I was thinking about purchasing different shelves for in my humidor. I was looking at the ones available on amazon. Anyone use these? I'm pretty sure they're popular with the coolerdor guys. If anyone has info on these is appreciate it.


I've bought a few of those spanish cedar trays on amazon to use until more come in from Forrest... If they're the correct size for what you need, go for it. They seem to be of the same quality as the trays my new humidors came with.


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

Dark Rose said:


> I've bought a few of those spanish cedar trays on amazon to use until more come in from Forrest... If they're the correct size for what you need, go for it. They seem to be of the same quality as the trays my new humidors came with.


How thick is the Spanish cedar on these trays? The shelves are really close to being the right size. They would take a little modification, and it depends on material thickness if can make them work for me. I can't seem to find that info anywhere.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

cysquatch said:


> How thick is the Spanish cedar on these trays? The shelves are really close to being the right size. They would take a little modification, and it depends on material thickness if can make them work for me. I can't seem to find that info anywhere.


I'm at work right now, or I'd check them real quick... the ones I have are basically identical in thickness and construction to the ones that came in my 100-ct humis, only difference is dimensions... I'll try to remember to break out the calipers and check one when I get home... You looking for the thickness of the sides? (Sides and front/back should all be the same...) or the thickness of the bottom?


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

Dark Rose said:


> I'm at work right now, or I'd check them real quick... the ones I have are basically identical in thickness and construction to the ones that came in my 100-ct humis, only difference is dimensions... I'll try to remember to break out the calipers and check one when I get home... You looking for the thickness of the sides? (Sides and front/back should all be the same...) or the thickness of the bottom?


Yes the thickness of the sides, if you wouldn't mind, i'd really appreciate it.


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

My Heartfelt beads are reset to go, so i started seasoning my humi according to the sticky that we have posted up here. Hopefully it doesn't take long! I'll post up pictures once its all seasoned and I have cigars in it


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

cysquatch said:


> Yes the thickness of the sides, if you wouldn't mind, i'd really appreciate it.


Man, this totally slipped my mind... According to my trusty pocket scale, right around 5/16"

Sorry for the delay. These were the trays specifically:
Amazon.com: Spanish Cedar Tray with Divider: Home & Kitchen


----------

